# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ζητάω άλλα ζώα > [ΧΑΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ] Μαυρογατάκια μωρά ψάχνουν σπίτι!

## Antigoni87

Καλησπέρα φίλοι μου! Σήμερα έγιναν όλα τόσο ξαφνικά...! Εδώ και 2-3 μέρες ανακάλυψα στη γειτονιά ενα εγκαταλελειμμένο αμάξι με 2 μωρά γατόνια κλεισμένα μέσα. Μόνο μια χαραμάδα ανοιχτή στο παράθυρο, τα καθίσματα γεμάτα ακαθαρσίες, όχι νερό και φαγητό, και μιλάμε για καύσωνα.. Το αμάξι κάτω από τον ήλιο. Χτύπησα κουδούνια και βρήκα τον ιδιοκτήτη του αμαξιού. Τα είχε εκεί γιατί δε μπορούσε να τα φροντίσει καλύτερα.. Ζούσαν εκεί από λίγων ημερών, τώρα είναι περίπου 40 ημερών πια. Έπιναν μόνο νερό και γάλα από μπιμπερό, το οποίο δεν είχαν συνεχώς διαθέσιμο αλλά όποτε τα έβλεπε ο κύριος. Του τα ζήτησα, αν δε μπορούσε να τα φροντίσει καλύτερα, και μου τα έδωσε. Η αφυδάτωση προχωρούσε, είπε η κτηνίατρος όταν της τα πήγα. Ήταν τυχερά που άντεξαν τη ζέστη! Είναι όμως υγιέστατα.
Είναι πλεον κολλημένα στην αγκαλιά μου, πήραν φάρμακο για ενδοπαράσιτα, frontline για εξωπαράσιτα (δεν είχαν όμως ψύλλους-προληπτικά είπε η γιατρός) και κολλύριο για τα ματάκια! Φάγανε για πρώτη φορά ξηρά τροφή (ΕΣΚΑΣΑΝ όμως!) και πήγαν στην άμμο για τσισάκια, ολομόναχα! Κλάψανε λίγο και τα τάισα και με το μπιμπερό που μου εδωσε ο κύριος, αλλά πλέον είναι ολόκληροι μπόμπιρες, θα κοπουν αυτά  :rollhappy:  .

Όσοι με ξέρετε έστω και λίγο, θα ξέρετε ότι έχω 1 γάτα, 4 καναρίνια και 4 μωρά τους, 2 παπαγάλους, ένα κοπάδι ψαράκια, μια χελώνα και 3 τρωκτικά...
*Τα γατάκια ψάχνουν σπιτάκι!!* Δε θα μπορέσω να τα κρατησω για πολύ, εκ των πραγμάτων  :: ... Η γάτα μας δεν τα δέχτηκε καθόλου καλά, και δε μπορώ να εφεύρω άλλους τρόπους να κρατάω ζωάκια σε διαφορετικά σημεία του σπιτιού-στέρεψα!
Βοηθήστε να βρουν σπιτάκι! Προωθήστε όπου μπορείτε και εμπιστεύεστε, ή σκεφτείτε να πάρετε στην αγκαλιά σας ένα ζουζούνι! Θα μπορέσω ως ενίσχυση να δώσω μπόλικη τροφή σε όποιον υιοθετήσει, και να μοιραστώ το κόστος για το πρώτο εμβόλιο. Για κάτι παραπάνω δεν έχω δυστυχώς τη δυνατότητα πλέον, λογω ανεργίας...

Το ένα είναι φουντωτό και αφράτο, και με μυτερά αυτάκια σαν μέιν κουν! Έχει και ένα δυο μπεζ δαχτυλάκια!
Το άλλο κοντότριχο και απαλό, με χρυσές ανταύγειες που δε φαίνονται στη φωτό! Είναι ταρταρουγάκι νομίζω, θα φανεί μόλις στρώσει το τρίχωμα, αφού φύγουν τα μωρουδίστικα χνούδια.

*Είμαι τόσο εκφραστικό..! Πού να καθαρίσουν και τα ματάκια μου!*



*Τρώω για πρώτη φορά φαγητό... Μην πλησιάζει κανείς!!*


*Τι συγκίνηση!! Με τα μούτρα, όσο είναι καιρός*  :: 


*Πρήστηκα από το φαγητό, καιρός δεν ήταν;;
*

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

αντιγονη γιαυτο σε αγαπαμε!

και τα δυο θηλυκα?
(για να προωθισουμε)

----------


## Antigoni87

Αγγελάκο, κοίτα ποιος μιλάει!! Που δε θυμάμαι καν πόσα ζωάκια έχεις βοηθήσει εσύ  :Happy:  !! Απλώς, αυτά τα νυχτεριδάκια και μόνο που τα είδα στο κάθισμα του αυτοκινήτου να σηκωνονται όρθια και να κλαίνε για να προσπαθήσουν να βγουν, εκεί τελείωσε...  :: 
Όσο για το φύλο, εχμ, είμαι κάπως άπειρη με μωρά γατιά και δε μπορώ να βάλω και στοίχημα.. Ξέχασα να ρωτήσω και τη γιατρό! Το ένα είναι μάλλον αγόρι αν κατάλαβα καλά, το άλλο δεν έχω ιδέα...! Μετά που θα ξυπνήσουν θα σου στείλω φωτό να μου πεις τι καταλαβαίνεις! Ευχαριστώ για την προώθηση :Party0011: . Είναι αξιολάτρευτα, πραγματικά θα κολλήσει όποιος τα κρατήσει στα χέρια του! Προς το παρόν παίζει και μπόουλινγκ, έτσι πρησμένα που είναι από το φαϊ τα στομάχια τους!










Πρώτη φορά σήμερα ηρθαμε και σε επαφή με παιχνιδάκι! Τρελαθήκαμε!  :Fighting0029:

----------


## ninos

τι φατσούλες είναι αυτέεεεεςςςςςς  :Happy:

----------


## lagreco69

Καλημερα!! τι ομορφιες ειναι αυτες πρωι.. πρωι!! μπραβο!!! Αντιγονη για την εξαιρετη κινηση σου!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

αντιγονη αν εχουν καθαρο μπεζ στο τριχωμα τοτε λογικα ειναι κοριτσακια... 
οταν θες βαλε φωτο απ το πωπουδινι τους με την ουρα ορθια!

----------


## Antigoni87

Aυτός εδώ πρέπει να είναι κύριος!!! Μου μοιάζει με νυχτεριδούλα, γι αυτό μέχρι να βρει μονιμο σπιτάκι και όνομα, θα τον λέω Βatman!
Eίναι πολύ χοροπηδηχτούλης και παιχνιδιάρης, αλλά γκρινιάζει ακόμη ελάχιστα για μπιμπερό  :Happy:  . Είναι τρυφερός και τον παίρνει ο ύπνος μέσα στα χέρια, αν τον ακουμπήσεις στο στήθος σου!

----------


## Antigoni87

Και αυτή εδώ είναι μάλλον δεσποινίδα! Είναι φουντωτή με μυτερά αυτάκια, λιγότερο χοροπηδηχτούλα από τον αδερφό της αλλά πολύ ναζιάρα και γυρνάει ανάσκελα για να της πειράξεις την κοιλίτσα. Εκτός από τη φωτό που δείχνει μάλλον το φύλο της, έχει και ένα μοναδικό δαχτυλάκι καφέ-μπεζ στο πίσω δεξί της πατουσάκι. και μια μπεζ πιτσιλίτσα στο κάτω δεξί σαγονάκι. Αυτή μάλλον θα τη λέω Robin (θηλυκή έκδοση ονόματος), για ευνόητους λόγους!

*Batman και Robin εδώ, ποιος θα μας πάρει;;;;*  :Party0011:

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

και τα 2 κοριτσακια ειναι αντιγονη!και απο πισω φενετε και απ τις μπες-καφε ανταυγιες που εχουνκαι τα 2 τους!

και θα γινουν φουντοτες κουκλαρες!

----------


## Antigoni87

Να προσθέσω ότι τα αδεσποτάκια αυτά "φεύγουν" από τη Ζωοφιλική Ένωση Ηλιούπολης, με αριθμό έγκρισης Πρωτοδικείου 519419/97, και εγώ απλώς έχω αναλάβει τη φιλοξενία τους. Λόγω της ηλικίας τους δεν έχουν τσιπαριστεί!

----------


## Antigoni87

http://img823.imageshack.us/img823/1582/dscf8185j.jpg

*Λατρεύουμε τα χαδάκια!! Θα γίνουμε απ αυτές τις γάτες που γουργουρίζουν και ζητάνε συνεχώς αγκαλιές, έτσι που μας κανακεύει η Αντιγόνη... Ακόμη ψάχνουμε σπιτάκι!!*

----------


## Antigoni87

*ΒΡΗΚΑΜΕ ΣΠΙΤΑΚΙΑΑΑΑ!! Η αγγελία μπορεί να κλείσει* 
Δε μπορείτε να φανταστείτε πόσο μου λείπουν ήδη, απο χτες.... Τα είχα συνηθίσει! Και ειδικά το φουντωτό, όλο αγκαλίτσες ζητούσε και σκαρφάλωνε στο μπατζάκι σου για να ανέβει στην αγκαλιά... Αλλά πάνω από όλα σημασία είχε να βρουν σπιτάκι όπου θα φροντιστούν καλά και σωστά... Πιο σωστά από όσο θα τα πρόσεχα εγώ με τοσα ζωάκια! Ήταν και τυχερά που υιοθετήθηκαν μωράκια και έτσι θα συνηθίσουν πιο γρήγορα.
*Τους εύχομαι μια καλή ζωούλα, να είναι ευτυχισμένα με τις νέες τους οικογένειες και θα τα θυμάμαι πάντα με αγάπη*  :Innocent0006:

----------


## COMASCO

μπραβο αντιγονη!!πολυ χαρηκα που βρηκαν σπιτι τα μικρα..!!!

----------

